# "Web Easy Professional 7" and PHP script



## kinggeorge87 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey,
I am new to all this. I have "Web Easy Professional 7" i was using one of the pre made templates( whis is HTML) Now i was thinking of adding PHP script in the page (chat script or comment script....ect). Can someone please help me with this or show me where i can find help please. I tryed using "Avanquest" forum for help but they dont let me post any question & nore can i find any help there.

Please help
Thnk You
www.princemgeorge.com


----------



## kinggeorge87 (Oct 10, 2009)

kinggeorge87 said:


> Hey,
> I am new to all this. I have "Web Easy Professional 7" i was using one of the pre made templates( whis is HTML) Now i was thinking of adding PHP script in the page (chat script or comment script....ect). Can someone please help me with this or show me where i can find help please. I tryed using "Avanquest" forum for help but they dont let me post any question & nore can i find any help there.
> 
> Please help
> ...


Hey all i need to embed php script in WEB EASY PRO 7. CAN SOME ONE PLEASE HELP HE. thank you:smile:


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello, kinggeorge87; welcome to TSF!

If your host has installed PHP and has allowed you to use it, then all you need is:


```
<?php
script and stuff goes here
?>
```
If your host has not installed PHP, then you will have to install it.
If you host has not allowed you to use PHP, talk to them. Often you have to pay more.

If you have any other questions please post back.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

You'll find that doing this in Web Easy isn't made easy, you'll have to do it in the source code view and work from there. If you have any problems check out w3schools.com or post back.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## kinggeorge87 (Oct 10, 2009)

dm01 said:


> Hello, kinggeorge87; welcome to TSF!
> 
> If your host has installed PHP and has allowed you to use it, then all you need is:
> 
> ...


Hey,
Thank you for the replay, My host do have PHP installed & i do have php scripts running. I think my question is in " web easy pro 7" is there a easy way to embed php script. I know that one can embed youtube videos easly in "web easy".
For example in NVU there is a function called insert PHP code. is there something lik that in web easy.
Or do you recommend a software that is easy to work with php.
thankyou


----------



## kinggeorge87 (Oct 10, 2009)

jamiemac2005 said:


> You'll find that doing this in Web Easy isn't made easy, you'll have to do it in the source code view and work from there. If you have any problems check out w3schools.com or post back.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jamey


Hey,
thank you for the replay, 
do you recommend a software that is easy to work with php.

Thank you


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

The only software i'd reccomend is a good text editor (Notepad++), because web-easy doesn't have an easy way to go about it, it's just about viewing the code and inserting it.


----------

